# Nano shrimp tank



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Just started scaping a new tank for some Crystal red shrimp.

Progress pic, am still planting, will add a new pic once finished


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi 
you certainly have a talent for making beautiful looking aquariums.!


----------

